# Alyska - 15 month WGSD



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

So these are kind of long over due but just finally getting to posting them. Last month we decided to work a bit on stacking and I was happy with the pictures so I figured I'd do a post! This is Alyska at 15 months and I think she's looking super good! Let me know what you guys think, critiques are welcome! also any help on stacking would be great, the pictures came out better then I thought they would but geez was it hard to get her to stay still or even standing for that matter!


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Love her eyes... Very intense. Reminds me of a malamute/wolf cross I "met" at a sanctuary.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Dotbat215 said:


> Love her eyes... Very intense. Reminds me of a malamute/wolf cross I "met" at a sanctuary.


Thank you! its actually just one eye, her other eye is brown. Her father was a panda shepherd so she got some crazy genetics running through her.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Sweet girl! Newer seen shep with blue eyes ( or eye  ) I would love to take her photo, but I'm on another continent :grin2:


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Black Kali said:


> Sweet girl! Newer seen shep with blue eyes ( or eye  ) I would love to take her photo, but I'm on another continent :grin2:


:grin2::grin2: Thank you, Her dad was a Panda Shep which holds the Blue eye gene. 

Darn continents for being so far away. You would make her look so good, your photography is crazy amazing, I'd be looking for ages to find someone comparable where I live.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

beautiful girl!!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

She is very pretty. Now I want to see some casual pics too, her just doing her thing, especially to see the blue and the brown eye--fun.
Sonic says hi, he has odd eyes too.


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Aw, very pretty. How big is she? She looks so petite.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll definitely have to get some posted! I have so many but never seem to get them up!


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

CatChandler said:


> Aw, very pretty. How big is she? She looks so petite.


She is 24 at the shoulder and i think 28 in length? I would have to measure her again but that was her last measurements from a few months back. In the picture she weighed about 60 and now she's closer to 65. She's definitely more dainty and feminine.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Haha, that's a large bitch . Top of the standard.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is striking. Love the eye color and her appearance in general.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Xeph said:


> Haha, that's a large bitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she is! Its kind of funny, I'm not sure if its because she hasn't filled out yet or if people just arent used to what GSD's should look like, but whenever we're out I always get commented on how "small" she is. I usually just kind of chuckle because for a female, like you said, she's at the top of breed standard. But I suppose most people are just used to over-sized Shepherds being 26-30 at the shoulder and 80-100 pounds. I think she's perfect and in the long run her size will be better for her joints.


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom;8345825 said:


> She is striking. Love the eye color and her appearance in general.


Thank you! Slowly but surely she's filling out so it'll be exciting to see how much she changes between the time of these pictures to when she hits 2yo!


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

She is beautiful. As far as AKC standard goes there are obvious disqualifications, but only applies if you intend to show.


----------

